

Bazaar vs Git vs Mercurial - natmaster
http://versioncontrolblog.com/comparison/Bazaar/Git/Mercurial/index.html

======
rajat
Makes it clear that it doesn't matter which one you choose, for the vast
majority of us, as long as you choose to use one. If you are an independent
developer, or in a small group project, choose one of these DVCS (choose CVS
or SVN if you've got a substantial number of people well-trained in using
them; a lot of hw chip designers seem to be used to using CVS). Any one of
these three have enough tutorials and intro docs online that most of us can
get started using any of them with very little effort.

I've been using Mercurial for most of my projects for over a year and a half
now, have used git for a handful of projects, and have used bazaar for one
(git and bazaar were chosen by others who started the projects). I have
encountered nothing troubling (except for my own fumbling errors) ever.

